# For Intel core 2 Duo processor



## saeed346 (Aug 12, 2012)

Nowadays which good motherboard is available in the market.and what would be the cost for Intel core 2 Duo processor motherboard.
Pls help me as early as possible.


----------



## Naxal (Aug 12, 2012)

Recently I also faced similar issue where I too was need of a LGA775 socket based board and suggested ( *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/161328-need-advice-new-lga-775-motherboard.html ) to look into these.

Gigabyte GA-G41MT-S2 Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com -> Rs. 2500, cheapest option

ASUS P5G41T-M LX Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com -> Rs. 2900, but has PATA port for Legacy DVD RW or HDDs

Gigabyte GA-G41M-Combo Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com -> Rs. 3200, but has PATA port and DDR2 RAM slots along side of DDR3 also..

Are you upgrading or building a new system ?


----------



## saeed346 (Aug 12, 2012)

Unfortunately my motherboard Intel-D945Gcl dead after a long time (5 years).


----------



## Naxal (Aug 12, 2012)

saeed346 said:


> Unfortunately my motherboard Intel-D945Gcl dead after a long time (5 years).



I guess you are left with DDR2 RAMs as well.

Check that Gigabyte GA-G41M-Combo Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com model, it will have support for legacy operations (U-ATA / PATA ports and DDR2 slots) and hardware unless you are willing to upgrade to DDR3 platform..


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 13, 2012)

Gigabyte GA-G41M i the best choice for its support of both DDR2 and DDR3 ram modules.


----------



## saeed346 (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you very much guys for your advice.


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 16, 2012)

i would go for the asus 
its the only lga 775 you see in nehru place these days so the rma service should be better


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 16, 2012)

panwala95 said:


> i would go for the asus
> its the only lga 775 you see in nehru place these days so the rma service should be better



Piece of suggestion to you: Just see the RMA section complaints before suggesting old Asus boards.


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 28, 2012)

i think you are reffering to gigabyte boards.........


----------

